# Cooking question



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

If I butcher my whether now..he just turned 4 mos...would it be better to cut up the meat and freeze it or just have a BBQ now? If we have a BBQ does he have to still hang for a week?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

He's still tender you dont need to cure the meat.


----------



## DPW (Mar 13, 2010)

Either way would work in my opinion. Most likely will taste a little better eaten right away. No matter how good you wrap, freezing does effect the flavor somewhat. 
Goat is lean so baste often when using BBQ.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

mmmm - YUMMY!! We call it Shish-ka-bob LOL! We LOVE goat meat - no do not have to cure if eaten right away!


----------

